# Looking for a website



## RC MotorHead (Jul 15, 2002)

Hello,
I am in real need to sell my items,I am a supporter of this,But does anyone know of any other sites I can post my listings ,Really need to sell my rc items,
Thanks
Dwayne


----------



## hitman21 (Dec 7, 2007)

What do you have to sell?


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

go to ebay


----------



## RC MotorHead (Jul 15, 2002)

How do you pay pal account fees,I have lost my pay pal account?

Thanks


----------



## RC MotorHead (Jul 15, 2002)

I have lots to sell look up my posting RC MotorHead on here I have alot of items ,New very nice,Forced out of hobbie


Thanks for looking
Dwayne


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

RCTech.net


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

post it here.. or any one of the other threads listed.... or try your local hobby shop for consignment.


----------



## RC MotorHead (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the help


----------

